# wax moth larvae between bottom board and screen into hive



## J-SiN (Jun 5, 2008)

I just removed my bottom board from all winter yesterday
this is one of my strongest hives BOOMING in production
I havent encountered this before

all the dust and droppings that is usually on the bottom board from winter etc 

when I pulled it out I notced about 4 wax moth larvae wiggling around in the gunk
and saw an actual moth fly out when i removed it

I am unsure but this is in a location INaccessible by the bees

I havent noticed any larvae INSIDE the hive but havent looked inside it in about 2 weeks

have you guys encountered this before?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Nothing to worry about in a strong hive. Occasionally a moth will find a crevice as you described where the bees are unable to clean out. Just keep an eye on your weaker hives and stored brood combs.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

There are ALWAYS wax moths inside a hive. Strong hives keep them in balance. You're not going to see wax moth damage unless the hive gets very weak.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I beg your pardon, sirs, but I must politely disagree. 

No, there are not *always* WM in a hive. Yes, they can take down a strong hive. Not as easily, or quickly, but it does happen. Also consider that these beggars can FLY and leave this hive to enter another nearby that may not be as able to fend them off. If and when I find WM and SHB I take action immediately. 

An area that is inaccessible to the bees to clean tends to be a favorite of interlopers like WM, SHB, and termites. Take the screen off for several weeks and let the girls clean house. Then put the screen on again if you like. I use top ventilators for this reason, to give the girls access to all areas, and reduce hiding places. I am also experimenting with the use of cedar essential oil in WM effected hives to help, but have nothing definitive to report.

Has anybody else noticed that a hive effected by WM or SHB has a different scent to it?

Best Regards,
Summer


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Begging your pardon Ms Summer. Adult wax moths are no danger and the bees tolerate their presence in the hive. The bees don't chase them out and you'll see them many times flying in and out of the hive without interference. I find them hanging on inside hive walls and see them fly out often when we open a lid. In 50 some years around bees I've never seen them take down a strong hive. The bees clean out any wax moth larva unless the hive is weak and can't police all the combs. I usually set wax moth damaged supers or frames back on a strong hive to get them cleaned up.


----------

